# Apple trees



## jtrowland (Apr 17, 2002)

I planted about a dozen apple trees five or six years ago. They have delivered fruit for the past two years but I haven't been able to defeat the bugs. I have sprayed diazanon regularly last year in an effort to win the battle to no effect. I read a post that dish soap works. Any other suggestions as the trees begin to bud?
JTRowland


----------



## John Paul McMillin (May 1, 2002)

hey JT, check out my reply on residential tree care under fruit tree,JPM


----------

